# Can I leave my hedgehog alone for the weekend?



## Yuru Yuki (Mar 14, 2019)

Hello everyone!
I am thinking of getting a hedgehog by the end of the summer, I already found a reputable breeder and all is set but I may reconsider because of this:

I am a teen whose parents are divorced, every weekend (From Friday evening to Sunday evening) I'm at my dad's place which is really small and noisy so I don't want to bring my hedgie with me. My dad doesn't want a pet at his place as well and it's really far so I don't want to stress my pet so much nearly every week.
I would have to leave him with my mother who will take great care of him so I'm not worried about it.

I'm just worried he won't get used to me because I won't be able to stay with him as much as I'd like even in his first weeks home. Should I not get a hedgehog or is it fine to leave him with someone else who'll take care of him on weekends?

Also sorry for my English, it isn't my first language.


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Your hedgehog will get use to the routine of bonding with you when your there Monday - Thursday and then your mum when your not there Friday - Sunday depending on what time you do bonding and get back of course.

With the bonding process I'd just make sure you put both yours and your mums scent in the enclosure so that from the start the hedgie gets used to both scents.

He/she will just bond to the both of you, and adapt to your routine. As long as your mum is happy to do that and clean the wheel and poo, change food and water and feed the insects, I can't see it being a problem.


----------



## Yuru Yuki (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm going to be with him for most of the time since I still will bond with him over half the day during Friday and Sunday. My mom won't be bonding with him but just taking care and cleaning but your response reassured me a lot, thank you so much!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

As long as you have someone who can do the feeding cleaning and making sure there is water it won't be a problem.

He/she will just have 1 day where there is no bonding that will be fine. Just keep your scent in the cage and bond when your there.
As long as you keep it consistent they will adapt and it will be fine.


----------



## Aj.t (Jan 29, 2019)

It could actually be a good thing for your hedgehog to get used to two different caretakers. It’s not hard for them to do, but many a time a hedgehog will bond solely to one person and socialize differently than to those who have multiple people taking care of them. I would recommend asking your mom to take him out every now and then even to just sleep in a sack on the couch or if she’s doing work at a desk have him near her on the desk. She doesn’t have to handle him too much, but it will still be better than nothing for a weekend. I would also keep a radio on throughout the weekend at a soft setting just so she stays used to noise; there are also a lot of hedgehogs (mine included) that got used to dead silence when they were young and are VERY timid around sounds as an adult. Just some suggestions. 
Hope this helps 🙂


----------



## Yuru Yuki (Mar 14, 2019)

It was really useful! I already asked my mom to take him out whenever she has times for him not to get used to no human contact for several days, not too much handling tho or i might get jealouse lol!


----------



## Ria (Aug 30, 2018)

Holly gets a 2 hour bonding session each evening from 7pm to 9pm of which she spends an hour and half cuddling me then the last half an hour cuddling my mum if she has the time.
But Holly wont let my mum pick her up at all, like seriously she huffs and puffs and jumps to dig in her quills, and then if my mum touches her still Holly will bite her.
But if I hand her to my mum shes happy to just snuggle with her.

Honestly bonding with them a lot is good, but I dont recomend bonding too much. During the day I tend to just leave Holly with the radio on and then let her sleep and only disturb if I have to.
But thats partly because I didnt want her to get used to being taken out for cuddles during the day because then it makes fitting my schedule around her easier.


----------



## Romain (Jul 27, 2019)

You can leave the hedgehog in your home shortly, but it isn't the best choice. If you have to leave your hedgehog, it shouldn't be longer than 2 nights with the food and water bowl topped off.


----------

